# Main > News >  Deadly Sands - New Encounter Map

## Sapiento

DEADLY SANDS

_No water, no life, hardly a shadow. Meet your destiny in this deadly desert.

Cartographer Robert Altbauer presents a new detailed encounter map for gamers._

This map pack contains a
- ready for print DIN A4 multiple-page-.pdf
- ready for print letter size multiple-page-.pdf
- ready for print DIN A4 greyscale multiple-page-.pdf
- ready for print letter size greyscale multiple-page-.pdf
- .jpg files of the map with grid for VTT or print in one piece (colour + b/w)
- .jpg files of the map without grid for VTT or print in one piece (colour + b/w)

Each square on the .pdf is one inch.

Available at DriveThruRPG and RPGNow for USD 2.99

----------


## Coyotemax

awesome!  congrats  :Smile:

----------


## Sapiento

Thanks, CM!

----------


## Steel General

Awesome, congratz and hope you sell oodles & oodles of them!

----------


## TheNinjaD

You say each square on the PDF is one inch, what about on the jpegs?

----------


## tilt

good luck with the sales Sapiento  :Smile:

----------


## Sapiento

> You say each square on the PDF is one inch, what about on the jpegs?


Jpegs, too.

----------

